# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canales del embalse de Algeciras

## sergi1907

Alrededor del embalse de Algeciras pude ver un canal que llega a la balsa de pie de presa y otro que pasa por la parte superior junto al mirador. No pude entretenerme mucho ya que no sé si se puede circular por el camino que lo sigue.

Aquí os dejo unas fotos



Uno de los dos sifones que pude ver






El otro sifón






El canal de la parte superior




Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

El embalse de Algeciras es un embalse de regulación del canal del post trasvase de la margen derecha. Tiene un canal por donde le llega el agua, procedente del azud de Ojós y tras su paso por el embalse del Mayés, y otro de salida hacia Lorca y Almería.
Preciosas fotos Sergi.
Buen viaje y bien aprovechado, tanto en lo familiar como en lo personal.

----------

